# Tweeters...



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I am curious as to the difference between all the different tweeters.. Cone, horn, dome and ribbon..
Alright I have heard them all but ribbon, and I understand that there are two types of ribbon tweeters. Now I personally think cone are out of the question for a build, they sound okay at best, most dont have the power handling I need and usually are very distorted at my desired listening volume. I currently am using a pair of car audio dome tweeters, they sound alright even with my mismatched speaker system, they have a built in 2k high pass cap but it feels like above 7k is very weak, and unless I have it eqed with a 10db boost around 9k do they sound full.. 
I have plenty of experience with horn loaded tweeters, seeing as I am in a band, and my friends dad is a DJ.. I have heard all sizes, and many brands, I really like how clear and full the highs are, but Im not sure if a horn tweeter is what I want for mains, nothing big I was looking at a 3x3 or 4x4 horn at the largest.. 
Now on to ribbon tweeters, from what I have read and understand they are very high quality and clear, hence their price tags, but they seem large and out of place in a system, of course so would a horn... I listened to some JBL's that had had a horn, or it might have been a waveguide dont remember was awhile back, and they sounded superb for being a MMT.. 
Now, are there any (dis)advantages to each type? I am looking to build mains that are clear and as clean as possible, and most brand name speakers sound too harsh that dont cost $200+ per unit...


----------

